# Danville Indiana 11 May 2014



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Found couple pounds sence the 5th May 2014. All mixed yellows, blacks and greys.


----------



## leo6960 (May 2, 2014)

<blockquote>Found couple pounds sence the 5th May 2014. All mixed yellows, blacks and greys.

That's how it has been over in Cloverdale too. Heck yesterday I stumbled upon some huge yellows that were burnt up but when I lightly fluffed the super thick leaves there were some beautiful yellows growing down there. I have not ever seen morels bigger then my hand. I was really hoping for more gray but maybe we are passing that point. Good luck to ya!


----------



## leo6960 (May 2, 2014)

<blockquote>
<blockquote>Found couple pounds sence the 5th May 2014. All mixed yellows, blacks and greys.

That's how it has been over in Cloverdale too. Heck yesterday I stumbled upon some huge yellows that were burnt up but when I lightly fluffed the super thick leaves there were some beautiful yellows growing down there. I have not ever seen morels bigger then my hand. I was really hoping for more gray but maybe we are passing that point. Good luck to ya!</blockquote>


----------

